# anyone tried acacia tummy fiber



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

Has anyone tried this stuff?


----------



## DMBFAN41 (Aug 10, 2004)

I started it a week agao. I am IBS-C,and take 3 tbsps a day,spread out,and take fibercon pills. Today was the first time in a month that I was able to use the bathroom like a normal person. I would give it a try.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

iT MAY MAKE YOU WORST


----------

